# Ausblenden der Adresse



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

Hallo verehrte PHP-Gemeinde. Das ist mein erster Post im PHP-Forum. Ich habe auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von PHP.
So nun zu meiner Frage: Ich möchte nicht die ganze Adresse dem User anzeigen. Der User  sollte nur „http://www.meine-seite.de/“ statt „http://www.meine-seite.de/xyz/blabla.php?…“ sehen.
Ist so etwas mit wenig Aufwand machbar? Falls ja, wie?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## EngelchenB (28. März 2006)

Mir fallen 2 Möglichkeiten ein:

- Die erste sehr einfach, mach eine index Seite mit einem einzigen großen Frame und mach alles wie bisher weiter.....

- Die Zweite, übergeb alle aufrufparameter mit POST durch versteckte Forumare.

Das 2. hat den nachteil das der Zurückknopf nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und immer so eine bestätigung kommt ob man die Daten nochmal senden möchte.


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Frames haben jedoch auch einige Nachteile, die nicht vernachlässigt werden sollten. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre noch, ein verbessertes URL-Design zu wählen, falls es nur die unschönen URLs sind, die dich stören.


----------



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

@Gumbo
mich stören eigentlich die php- Dateien. Ich will nicht, dass man sieht welche php datei gerade verwendet wird


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Wie sähe denn dein Wunsch-URL-Design im Gegensatz zum derzeitigen URL-Design aus?


----------



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

ideallerweise wie im ersten Post bereits beschrieben, der User sollte nur http://www.meine-seite.de sehen.  Alles was danach kommt würde ich ausbelenden wollen. Zur würde mir auch reichen wenn er nur den php- Teil weglässt also http://www.meine-seite.de/forum/ wäre auch noch ok


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Ersteres ist – wie bereits erwähne – nur mit Frames oder Formularen möglich. Letzteres ist jedoch mit dem Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ kein Problem, beispielsweise:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-d
RewriteCond     %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-f
RewriteRule     ^([^/]+)/$            /$1.php   [L]
```
Diese Regeln sorgen dafür, dass Anfragen des Musters „/_foobar_/“ serverintern auf „/_foobar_.php“ umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

danke, das würde mir schon reichen. 
Wo platziere ich den Code damit es funktioniert?


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Die Notation dieser „mod_rewrite“-Direktiven ist in jedem Kontext erlaubt. Du kannst es wahlweise in der Server-Konfigurationsdatei (etwa „httpd.conf“), in einem <VirtualHost>-, <Directory>-, <Location>- oder <Files>-Container sowie in einer .htaccess-Konfigurationsdatei notieren. Die Wahl liegt bei dir.


----------



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

habe es in .htaccess drin, geht aber nicht


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Möglicherweise musst du noch ein paar Einstellungen ändern. Probier mal zusätzlich folgende Einstellungen:
	
	
	



```
Options +FollowSymLinks
…
```
Falls das auch nicht funktioniert, wende dich mal an deinen Webspace-Anbieter.


----------



## z-coupe (28. März 2006)

geht immer noch nicht

danke für die Tipps


----------

